# Mai-Otome



## Kaaspeer (May 6, 2006)

Allright the Mai-Otome anime thread has suddenly kinda transformed in the Mai-Otome Manga thread and that's not the right forums to discuss that.

So here's a new topic and lets discuss this wonderfully strange and exciting manga here!


----------



## Quoll (May 7, 2006)

I'll get the ball rolling. I've read up to ch13, finding the manga to be much better than the anime story wise. Erstin's last couple of appearances left me w/ a question. Do you think we'll see anyone else capable of performing Erstin's special attacks?


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 9, 2006)

Man the manga is full of surprises... Wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Axass (May 9, 2006)

Quoll said:
			
		

> finding the manga to be much better than the anime story wise


Agh.

Well, I think the opposite, frankly I see the manga as just being a big agglomerate of ecchi without any real plot...
Don't get me wrong, that's not necessarily bad, it's good to have something very different from the anime, a manga version of Mai-Otome who was exactly like the anime would've made no sense. I just don't think the plot is not that deep... especially after the whole "bouncing boobs who create shockwaves" deal...


----------



## Brandt (May 9, 2006)

Hmm, can we discuss about raws in here or not? Because if we can then I have a lot to say right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

Finnally, now we don't have to be bogged down with manga convos in the anime thread. 

And the last chapter released was ch.13 with Erstin in all her glory 
I sometimes envy and feel sorry for Manshiro at the same time


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 10, 2006)

Good to see this thread being used >_< i thought it was going to be ignored and ppl would continue in the anime thread 

Yea he sure is in a great shitty position


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> Good to see this thread being used >_< i thought it was going to be ignored and ppl would continue in the anime thread
> 
> Yea he sure is in a great shitty position




Yeah, I posted the link in the anime thread and if anyone tries breaking the rules...they'll just get a friendly reminder to post here when their posts are deleted. 

And yeah, with Manshiro, if he ever succumbs to one of his urges with the girls, it's snip, snip for him and we still don't know what happened to Takeda


----------



## AsunA (May 10, 2006)

First time I actually post in the Konoha Library- Floor 2 

So when are they releasing the next chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

Dark Megumi said:
			
		

> First time I actually post in the Konoha Library- Floor 2
> 
> So when are they releasing the next chapter?




Your guess is as good as mines. They don't typically release their scantilations on a weekly basis, so we just basically have to be on the lookout for the latest releases whenever they may come out.


----------



## Brandt (May 10, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, I posted the link in the anime thread and if anyone tries breaking the rules...they'll just get a friendly reminder to post here when their posts are deleted.
> 
> And yeah, with Manshiro, if he ever succumbs to one of his urges with the girls, it's snip, snip for him and we still don't know what happened to Takeda



Takeda is gone. I don't think he'll make any quick recoveries from _that._


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2006)

w00t, manga talk in the manga thread. 

God, it's not like any of you were even posting in the Otome thread any more. 

Oh well, I've yet to read the latest raw. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Takeda is gone. I don't think he'll make any quick recoveries from _that._




I don't really how can any guy recover from "snip, snip" :S
I sure hope it was worth it for Takeda being a Natsuki fanboy and all xDD

@Youko: I still post in there every once in a blue moon


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2006)

It's worth everything to be a Natsuki fanboy. Shizuru just doesn't know when to quit.

@Kira: Well, I know you do. It just seems that people are complaining about not talking about the manga in the manga section since it's only for anime talk only, yet not even a lot of people talk about it anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> It's worth everything to be a Natsuki fanboy. Shizuru just doesn't know when to quit.
> 
> @Kira: Well, I know you do. It just seems that people are complaining about not talking about the manga in the manga section since it's only for anime talk only, yet not even a lot of people talk about it anymore.




Shizuru loves her Natuski so, she's willing to do anything to preserve her yuri only policies. Plus, I seriously believe she takes pleasure in making men suffer :S 

and yeah, I don't remember how the whole manga issue got started at first in that thread, but I believe one time SSJ3 called me or someone else out on manga talk in that thread and how it would be against the rules, but I stated that their's no manga thread, so it's okay as long as it's in spoiler tags. 

Plus, it's not only otome...I also made sure that ahmygoddess manga discussions are talked about only in the manga thread rather than the anime thread where people wh haven't even read the manga...*even manga raw talk in the anime thread :S*


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2006)

Well yeah, it's true, it's made for anime talk. LOL but still, most anime viewers read it too, and posting there is like good advertising more readers.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2006)

Psh, it doesn't matter. There's no rule against avy/sigs showing spoilers. I've done it twice. It's there fault for not getting them.


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Psh, it doesn't matter. There's no rule against avy/sigs showing spoilers. I've done it twice. It's there fault for not getting them.



True, true.  Well I'll wait for the volume scans from Taruby since they're HQ and worth making sigs/avys out of. Here's the cover for Volume 4 coming out on June 8th:


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

HOLY FREAKING GOD! 0_0

Best cover ever...

I wasn't expecting Arika's Robe to be red, but it did change later...*coughcough*


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Agreed completely. Cursed scanslations-only people. >.>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Tate was totally ignored; his link to Mai never explained. He seems to have played quite a part in Mai's life in the manga so I hope it gets explained as well. And I guess Nina is alive, but what Erstin? I'm pretty sure she got killed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm... did she use her Meister Robe though? I wasn't actually sure on that. I know Rena got killed for sure, and I don't think I actually spotted Erstin at the end.


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seemed as though Erstin committed suicide by taking down Duran. Rena is definitely dead (sucks  She gets no love at all) though I really don't know what that explosion (if that was what it was) that took place in the last couple frames of the chapter was.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah looks like she and Duran blew up. o_o

But she didn't use her new Robe yet did she? Or was that like, ages ago? So the Childs are out of the game. I wonder what the HiMEs are gonna do...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> True, true.  Well I'll wait for the volume scans from Taruby since they're HQ and worth making sigs/avys out of. Here's the cover for Volume 4 coming out on June 8th:




Wow, awesome cover. And Arika with the red robe looks amazing  
Looking forward to the next few chapters O_O


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

Too bad Taruby isn't even close to volume 4. ><


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2006)

They're taking ther time with the project but it can't be helped. I do hope that we get to see chapter 14 out soon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

Chapter 14's a good one. Kind of Arika-oriented. And if you know who Arika was involved with before, expect something else coming. o_o

[/next chapter preview]


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Chapter 14's a good one. Kind of Arika-oriented. And if you know who Arika was involved with before, expect something else coming. o_o
> 
> [/next chapter preview]



Chapter 14 is awesome is all I can say.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some good Arika fanservice moments.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Chapter 14 is awesome is all I can say.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 14_
> ...


That wasn't what I had in mind really. LOL 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I have to admit, that was _HOT AS HELL, DUDE_. *ahem*

The best part was when Alyssa-chan and Miyu showed up. Woop woop, the chapter after was very entertaining.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Chapter 14 is awesome is all I can say.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Had to click on the spoilers and I can't wait till 14 now. The anticipation is now buidling for the latest release


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Had to click on the spoilers and I can't wait till 14 now. The anticipation is now buidling for the latest release



Volume 2 (containing chapter 14) is an awesome, but Volume 3 is where the plot really picks up. Volume 4 seems so far away right now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, actually from here is when the story paces a bit faster. Then it goes right to the good stuff. ^^


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

I'm guessing there'll be one more volume after 4 since it seems as though the story is nearing its climax right now.


----------



## Quoll (May 12, 2006)

Axass said:
			
		

> Well, I think the opposite, frankly I see the manga as just being a big agglomerate of ecchi without any real plot...
> Don't get me wrong, that's not necessarily bad, it's good to have something very different from the anime, a manga version of Mai-Otome who was exactly like the anime would've made no sense. I just don't think the plot is not that deep... especially after the whole "bouncing boobs who create shockwaves" deal...



I can see what you mean. Mainly I prefer the manga b/c it seems like its trying to build towards something which is a feeling I didn't get from the anime until ep 20 or so.

Focusing on Erstin's boobs didn't hurt either.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> I'm guessing there'll be one more volume after 4 since it seems as though the story is nearing its climax right now.


My money says Manshiro's on the last cover.


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2006)

*UPDATE:* So now that I'm back home to actually take the time and skim over the chapter, I'd have to say it was one heck of a chapter. I mean, it was really one helluva chapter.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 38_ 



Well what can I say? From what I can see not much in terms of "story" happens, although that may be due to the fact that I can't ready Japanese.  That being said, some key points to note:

- Rena becomes the new Shinso and gets a statue. That's right, everyone worship her as the Goddess she is.

- Erstin is alive, and so is Nina.
- It's an Otome vs. HiME Battle! :amazed

*Otomes*

*HiMEs*


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _HOLY FREAKING GOD!!!!_ 



A helluva lot of things I didn't expect coming! Rena as the new Shinso, Erstin still alive, but most especially the HiMEs fucking return?! (0_0) HOLY PHU**KIN' MOTHER OF HELL!!!! This last battle is gonna be friggin' amazing!!!!

At this point Otome manga >>>>>> (x infinity) anime.


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _HOLY FREAKING GOD!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a good thing the manga writer(s) decided to do something with Rena's character after death. I'm liking the statue. 

And yes, the manga does pwn the anime. Otomes battling HiMEs is like a dream come true. Too bad we'll never see it animated.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 15, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Knowing Sunrise, they'd screw it up somehow, one way or another.

It's better to leave it in manga form IMO. I can stare at the amazing scene forever and ever.

We have got to see how this ends... HiME vs. Otome... God, that's definitely a dream come true.


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only one missing on the Otome's side is Mai. Damn, HiME Mai looks evil as heck. The battle between the two groups is going to be kickass. I wonder how it'll end.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HiME's Shizuru seems to be out of the picture too, wonder where she is...

Who's the girl next to Miyu on the Otome side?

It looks like the HiMEs are outnumbered, but that doesn't mean they aren't skillful enough to take them on. I'm friggin' aching to read the next one now! >_<


----------



## Brandt (May 15, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean on page 9? It look like it could be Natsuki's mom.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I meant on page 14 with the rest of the HiMEs. I don't think that Otome is Natsuki's mother.


----------



## Brandt (May 16, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I meant on page 14 with the rest of the HiMEs. I don't think that Otome is Natsuki's mother.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, you're confusing me. On page 14 are the Otomes.  In any case, I have no idea who that could be. Nao?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm... it could be Nao, but the hair looks too straight in the back. =/


----------



## Brandt (May 16, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... it could be Nao, but the hair looks too straight in the back. =/




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Nao flattened it out at the last minute, or maybe it's an addition to her materialisation?  Anyway, Nao is the only person I can think of at the moment, and it does look like her though I'd rather have a view from the front.


----------



## Slamdance (May 19, 2006)

*Mai Otome v02 ch14 [Taruby] v1.0*


----------



## Brandt (May 19, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the update, Slamdance. It might just be me, but it looks like Taruby is quickening their pace.


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2006)

Read chapter 14. Awesome chapter. The scene where Miyu destroys the robot was great. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 19, 2006)

w00ts! 

Yeah, it seems Taruby is getting faster than ever with their releases. Maybe they should continue even more fast paced so they can catch up to where the raws are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2006)

Awesome, the scantilation is out for ch. 14  

Thanks Slamdance


----------



## Kaaspeer (May 20, 2006)

WTF!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



* ALYSSA!!1/?!!>!?!! ZOMGWTFFBBQHOTSAUCHEBOTTLE*




thanks for the update kira


----------



## Brandt (May 22, 2006)

Wow, I am definitely lost on what happened in Chapter 39. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the Otomes are fighting their HiME counterparts, which ends being pretty funny. I have no idea what happens at the end, but I think Miyu is slowly remembering Fuuka Academy and the HiME world.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Wow, I am definitely lost on what happened in Chapter 39.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Just wow, even more madness. The HiMEs are totally fucking with the Otomes. They're in complete control. I'm guessing Manshiro has a plan involving Arika and Nina, and possibly Erstin, so hopefully they can do something. 

On another note, if I read correctly, it seems that there's another Alyssa?


----------



## Brandt (May 23, 2006)

They're getting pretty quick on their releases. Thanks for the update, Techno.


----------



## Gene (May 23, 2006)

Chapter 15 was awesome. 

Miyu's ability to change her breast size was funny as hell. 
Poor Erstin...




I wonder if Miyu had those "attachments" in HiME.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2006)

Miyu was awesome xDD

At first when I heard they were going to have a competition I was envisoining a straight up match, not home economic type contests, but the final straw was the scene where she tried to seduce manshiro


----------



## Brandt (May 24, 2006)

Reading the raws, I was iffy on what was going on, but now I know.  Miyu is equipped with all the parts to please everyone.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 24, 2006)

Yes, and her being "fit" for all was certainly disturbing at first, but still pretty friggin' hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Yes, and her being "fit" for all was certainly disturbing at first, but still pretty friggin' hilarious.




If Miyu continued on under the assumption that Manshiro was a girl then he would have had one night to seriously remember and maybe want to forget :S


----------



## Brandt (May 25, 2006)

Under the assumption that Manshiro was a girl, he wouldn't be able to sit or walk properly for the following days.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 27, 2006)

Ma(n)shiro is the real Mashiro's son.


----------



## eily (May 27, 2006)

hmm.since i'm new here...but i knew about this movie...n i love it too...thanks for links very much...^^


----------



## Slamdance (May 28, 2006)

*Mai Otome v02 ch16 [Taruby] v1.0*


----------



## Brandt (May 28, 2006)

Awesome! Damn, Taruby is really moving along. Hopefully we'll get to volume 3 soon.

Anyway, here's a pretty sweet cover I found while browsing the My-Otome website:


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2006)

I can upload the rest of the raw chapters. Just tell me which ones you need. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 40_ 



Oh man, another splended chapter! Two Alyssas, both real. (though I believe one was from the HiME realm). A bit puzzled, but it was a touching scene for Miyu and Alyssa. Of course the big thing that peaked my interest was the Midori battle, Gakutenshin Midori vs. Gattendaiou (he's back!). Oh man, that was gold. And at the end of the chapter, Manshiro's in deep deep turmoil. 

4 chapters left!


----------



## Brandt (May 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What really made me go "WTF?" was the Gundam-Gakutenou (or something similar).


----------



## mortsleam (May 29, 2006)

Loks good ima read this./


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What really made me go "WTF?" was the Gundam-Gakutenou (or something similar).



*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL. Dude, that's Gattendaiou! Don't you remember him from the HiME manga? That guy was complete badass. He looks like he can totally phuck with Kagu. 

Midori vs. Midori FTW!!!


----------



## Brandt (May 29, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So that Gundam has a name now? No, I don't remember. I'll read HiME again when Otome is done. But yeah, he does look badass. 




@Zero: Might as well post the HiME stuff here. Not worth making a HiME thread if it's not going to get a lot of traffic.


----------



## Brandt (Jun 5, 2006)

Raw's just in - Chapter 41. Let me say this: "Holy Crap". 

[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 41


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy crap indeed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So then, the decisive brawl between the HiME and Otome continue, but a little side strolling on Mashiro's part. Seems Mashiro and Tate had an "issue" with each other. Too bad I can't fully understand some of it. But anyways, he calls on a spankin' killer sword in the end. Could that be the key to the final finish? o.o

3 chapters left!


----------



## Slamdance (Jun 10, 2006)

Taruby finished Volume 02 of the Mai Otome manga by releasing Chapter 17

*Mai Otome v02 ch17 [Taruby] v1.0*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks, Slamdance. Well, hopefully Taruby can catch up and work on the third volume as much as they can.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 10, 2006)

Bump.

The fourth My-Otome tankouban is out! 

(Note: In RAW format)

[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome v4


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, 3 chapters left. It's ending quite soon, but I just can't stand here and wait to see how it ends. Kinda nerve-wrecking to me. 

Hopefully Taruby can pick up after that.


----------



## Brandt (Jun 12, 2006)

A new week, a new raw:

[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome 42


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 12, 2006)

Dayum @_@


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, I'm a bit confused but... Manshiro is the "child" of Mai and Tate? Well, those two and Mikoto are out of the game. We still got Mashiro, Fumi, and even Sergay, who holds the Master Stone. And Fumi strikes Mashiro-hime! >.> 

Wow, unexpected turn. Now Fumi Materialises! (Hmm.. nice Robe )

So it seems Sergay and Fumi are the final villains...


----------



## Brandt (Jun 12, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Dayum @_@
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, talk about the unexpected. Who knew that Mashiro was Mai and Tate's kid. And the fact that Fumi turns around and kills her... :S Craziness. 

Oh yeah, Fumi materialised is the shiznit.  

But what really surprises me is that Manshiro and Mashiro are blood-related, and that Rena adopted him (making Arika his non-blood related sister). Oh the complexity of it all. I guess that means Arika can go after Manshiro again.


----------



## mushi (Jun 19, 2006)

Woah, the manga is still going on? :/ i thought it finished?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2006)

It finishes next week.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It's been too long. Ah, the memories...


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 43_ 



Scheisse! That was just one sick chapter. Fumi battle kicked major ass, and then Erstin is revived! I knew she had to show up with her new Robe (otherwise Volume 4's cover makes no damn sense ). She, Arika, and Nina team up and form the "Trinity Lovers Strike" and takes down Fumi. Talk about awesomeness. 

And now Sergay goes even more insane. So it is! Sergay is the final villain!!! It's like he took the word "Obsidian" to a whole new level!! O_O

Next chapter... I hope Mashiro's all right.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 26, 2006)

can you give me link of Taruby website , i went to website but i seen  10 chapter  but i notice some post said 17  can you give me  becasue i need to update manga collection but i hope i will collect Gacha Gacha and Mai Otome please


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 26, 2006)

Taruby's site seems to be down now but you should be able to search find them at these places:

O_O;;

 this

Also, checking some of the posts here may help.


----------



## Brandt (Jun 27, 2006)

Man, I guess that's the last chapter, huh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall the ending seemed pretty good. Manshiro turning into an Otome-like thing? Kinda sketchy but whatever, it was pretty kickass. But the best part of all, at least for me, was...

Miniature, wind-up Rena.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 27, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Man, I guess that's the last chapter, huh?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Totally saw that one coming.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wind-up Rena is just too adorable.

Anyways, the last chapter was great. It seemed that Manshiro had died but he was actually revived through the strength of the other Otomes, giving him power and he became one too? O_O  Well, w/e, he kicked Sergay's ass anyway. What a nice finish.

I think Manshiro really died and went to heaven at the end though (I would, that was like one giant harem right there)


----------



## Brandt (Jun 27, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Totally saw that one coming.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the big question here is: what's Manshiro's name?  It's something that's been bothering me since the beginning. And what was said to Arika at the end when she was visiting her mom's statue? She looked pretty bummed out. 

Manshiro really got in touch with his feminine side, though. I mean wearing high-heels and whatnot with the transformation.  Needless to say I found it really odd.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 27, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it's not like it's the first time he's ever crossdressed as a female but yeah, still kindy iffy but funny at the same time.

As for what Arika was saying to Rena, here's how it went:



> *Rena:* Untill 5 Otome Hearts are assembled, you girls will not graduate.
> 
> *Arika:* But Mother, I've become a Meister, right!?



Even so, I guess they couldn't pull it off. Arika will have to do a little more studying.


----------



## Brandt (Jun 27, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess Arika's not getting any special treatment from her mom.  So does that mean there has to be at least be a minimum of 5 Otomes to graduate?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If I was reading it correctly, yes. The Otome needs to earn five Otome Hearts.


----------



## Slamdance (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Aftersun.

I wonder what happened to taruby's website. It doesn't seem to load for me the last few weeks.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 1, 2006)

I just read up to chapter 16 today... its pretty interesting and really different from the anime but it had me really interested


----------



## Brandt (Jul 1, 2006)

The manga is _very_ different.  Personally I prefer the manga over the anime. The story is pretty wild.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ Chapter 18_ 



 Arkia has father in enemy side  similar Star Wars " Luke 's father is Vander ??


----------



## Brandt (Jul 2, 2006)

raptor02_2001 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ Chapter 18_
> 
> 
> 
> Arkia has father in enemy side  similar Star Wars " Luke 's father is Vander ??



Yeah, that had me going "WTF?" when I first saw the RAW. Quite a surprise but I guess I can live with it.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

i know most of you read raw , i dont want to see raw becasue i can wait for Taruby rleased but i notice 44 is last chapter ?  am ir right?


----------



## Brandt (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, 44 is the last chapter.


----------



## Gene (Jul 2, 2006)

Midori's transformation was divine.  



Midori > God


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 2, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> Midori's transformation was divine.
> 
> 
> 
> Midori > God


*QFFT.*

First time I saw that I nearly died.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Is there something wrong with this site? Cause I can't seem to go in it now. :S


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Just read the spoiler and I'm not sure if I'm in the right thread. :S


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

Mai otome Manga... chapter 18... i think youre in the right thread


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

I see. I guess I really need to catch up~


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

how far are you... i read chapter 1-16 in like a three hour timespan


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

I actually can't remember. My hard drive died a month or two ago and lost all my anime/manga stuff.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

harsh... it would be murder if any of my hd went kapputt (considerign there is like 400 gb combined stored on those bad boys)...

what was the last thing you remember happening, maybe i can give you a chapter estimate


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Umm...Nina and Manshiro signing a contract thingie. :S


----------



## Deranged (Jul 3, 2006)

that ther happens in chapter 11... i just checked...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm so behind~~~


----------



## Gene (Jul 11, 2006)

Pretty good chapter. Seeing Kazu confessing and then trying to rape Arika was surprising.  


@ deranged - And I think the cat-like figure on the last page was Mikoto. She was a cat goddess or something back in the anime if I recall.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah... but im sort of learning not to compare it to the anime so literally as really i was very thrown off by Kazu when he was such a nice guy in the anime


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 11, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> Yeah... but im sort of learning not to compare it to the anime so literally as really i was very thrown off by Kazu when he was such a nice guy in the anime


You can't compare it at all. They're just too different, especially the ending. Though, reading this chapter had me rolling. I really want that Fumi keychain.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2006)

It was a very good chapter and Neko Mikoto was so kawaii <33

search every nook and cranny :S

meh...and it looks like they finnally show Arika's mother and father O_O


----------



## Brandt (Jul 26, 2006)

And this is where the story picks up.  Can't wait for the future scans!


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 26, 2006)

No, I am not dead...
but now I have much catching up to do...


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 26, 2006)

Well caught up on the stuff I can actually read. 
Alot of plot development thrown in there.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 27, 2006)

what is lastest chapter in raw , still going ? dont bash on me i just stop in 20 chaper


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 27, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:
			
		

> what is lastest chapter in raw , still going ? dont bash on me i just stop in 20 chaper


Though there are currently 20 chapters scanslated, the entire manga series has already been completed. (44 chapters)


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 27, 2006)

It makes me sad that it is done now. I now have to wait for all the translating to be done...


----------



## Deranged (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats quite quick...  *downloads*


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive, most impressive.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 1, 2006)

Wah! My life is shattered with the name change!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2006)

Chapter 22

*Spoiler*: __ 




The arival of Akira and Takumi
The apperance of of Scale.
Midori getting her butt handed to her 
Revelations about Mashiro past that has to do with Arika and the mother
This chapter was pure awesomeness


----------



## Hagen (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive not read Mai Otome but ive read several Mai Himes chapters. Is as good as Mai Hime?


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

snap, they're getting faster!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 2, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Ive not read Mai Otome but ive read several Mai Himes chapters. Is as good as Mai Hime?


Nah, it's waaay better than HiME's manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Ive not read Mai Otome but ive read several Mai Himes chapters. Is as good as Mai Hime?




It's all really up to you. If you mean what are our opinions on the series, then I'd say Otome is pretty good thus far. I lean a little more towards Hime manga in the storyline department (unless theres something at the end of Otome that absolutely blows my mind away), but in terms of fanservice, I'm way more partial towards Otome


----------



## Brandt (Aug 2, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> It's all really up to you. If you mean what are our opinions on the series, then I'd say Otome is pretty good thus far. I lean a little more towards Hime manga in the storyline department (*unless theres something at the end of Otome that absolutely blows my mind away*), but in terms of fanservice, I'm way more partial towards Otome



It blows your mind away ten times over. Literally.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> It blows your mind away ten times over. Literally.




I find that hard to believe but if that's the case then I can't wait to continue reading  

*now has extra reason to want to see ch.23*


----------



## Brandt (Aug 2, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I find that hard to believe but if that's the case then I can't wait to continue reading
> 
> *now has extra reason to want to see ch.23*



Okay, well maybe not _literally_, but your brain is going to melt... in a good way. Not the "melt because it sucks" way. 

And yeah, ch. 23 is going to rock. Hopefully we'll see it within the month as Taruby's been getting pretty quick.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

meh, lots of action in that chap, though it wasn't my favorite since Midori got owned.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 2, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> meh, lots of action in that chap, though it wasn't my favorite since Midori got owned.


Credit to Akira there, but she isn't good enough to keep Midori out for good. Just you wait.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Okay, well maybe not _literally_, but your brain is going to melt... in a good way. Not the "melt because it sucks" way.
> 
> And yeah, ch. 23 is going to rock. Hopefully we'll see it within the month as Taruby's been getting pretty quick.




Chapter 21 and 22 came out within a week if I remember correctly, so there's hope that 23 will be out much sooner than a month. And I still didn't expect Midori to get owned like that in the last chapter :S


----------



## Brandt (Aug 2, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Chapter 21 and 22 came out within a week if I remember correctly, so there's hope that 23 will be out much sooner than a month. And I still didn't expect Midori to get owned like that in the last chapter :S



Midori's good, but she's not _that_ good. I bet Rena in her prime could take Midori down. Akira certainly did.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2006)

I have no doubt about that and the only thing that frustrated me was Rena jumping right into the fray at the end of the chapter and making me have to wait another week


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

XD yeah that is a lousy chapter ending.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

lol yeah no point in it when you find out about that. I would have skipped it if I would have been reading the other posts XD.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 2, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Midori's good, but she's not _that_ good. I bet Rena in her prime could take Midori down. Akira certainly did.


It's a shame there's  no pure evidence of that, Aftersun. Typical bias comments ftw.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 2, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> It's a shame there's  no pure evidence of that, Aftersun. Typical bias comments ftw.



Is there any other type of comment?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2006)

Any other type of comment that's better than biased comments? Not in this case, no.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 3, 2006)

Well we sadly have this instance to go off of, though Midori didn't pull out all the stops during this fight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2006)

^^I have never seen Rena in action but I have been warped by Aftersun's biased comments since way back in the anime thread that I'm fully convinced that she must be a seriously "_broken_" character :S


----------



## Brandt (Aug 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> ^^I have never seen Rena in action but I have been warped by Aftersun's biased comments since way back in the anime thread that I'm fully convinced that she must be a seriously "_broken_" character :S



Well you know my bias, I tend to exagerrate. But when you see the next chapter, you'll find reason for my comments. If not then I'll elaborate. For now I leave you hanging in suspense.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 3, 2006)

And the suspense is killing us...


----------



## Brandt (Aug 4, 2006)

Man, Taruby is putting these out. They're getting pretty damn fast. Thanks for the link, Youko!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

i wish Trauby release Gacha Gacha i like this series 

back to topic 

I am sorry for Rena but Rena know Mashiro is guy since Rena, Nina know Mashiro is guy ,, ,Arika think Mashrio is girl??


----------



## Brandt (Aug 4, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:
			
		

> i wish Trauby release Gacha Gacha i like this series
> 
> back to topic
> 
> I am sorry for Rena but Rena know Mashiro is guy since Rena, Nina know Mashiro is guy ,, ,Arika think Mashrio is girl??



Yeah, only Arika still thinks Mashiro is a girl.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 4, 2006)

Really is quite sad.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2006)

Sometimes it's a good thing she doesn't know. First, this is Arika we're taking about.  Plus, I don't think Manshiro wants any trouble.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 4, 2006)

indeed indeed. 
This chapter made me kinda sad though.
And judging from the explanation earlier Rad would be Arika's step-father correct?


----------



## Brandt (Aug 4, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> indeed indeed.
> This chapter made me kinda sad though.
> And judging from the explanation earlier Rad would be Arika's step-father correct?



Rad would be Arika's father, not step-father.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, can't forget the Star Wars moment now. Funny, I didn't even laugh when I read that.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 4, 2006)

It was more of a "What...?" moment than a "Lol!" The "Lol!" came after the initial "WTF?" part.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 4, 2006)

So what he did the deed before they got married then?
Because a few chapters ago he stated that when they got married was 10 years ago, and by then he was already a cyborg.
At least according to ch. 21


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> So what he did the deed before they got married then?
> Because a few chapters ago he stated that when they got married was 10 years ago, and by then he was already a cyborg.
> At least according to ch. 21


Hmm, it didn't say if he was cyborg at the time but I doubt he was. He and Rena probably made Arika after Rena became his wife.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 4, 2006)

First page of ch 21 shows him in cyborg form carrying Rena in in his arms with a ruined villiage behind him. There was also the fact that she became mentally unstable since the attack.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> First page of ch 21 shows him in cyborg form carrying Rena in in his arms with a ruined villiage behind him. There was also the fact that she became mentally unstable since the attack.


Hmm, how the hell did I miss that.  

lol. Well, that answers that. But he did say he asked Rena to be his wife, presumably right after the event.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 4, 2006)

The manga really is different to what I imagined...O.o


----------



## Brandt (Aug 4, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> The manga really is different to what I imagined...O.o



You have no idea.  It only gets wilder.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> You have no idea.  It only gets wilder.



As long as there's a lot of Midori.  I don't care.

Well as long as she doesn't get pwned. >.>"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2006)

^Stick around, LD.



			
				Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> The manga really is different to what I imagined...O.o


You noticed now?


----------



## Brandt (Aug 5, 2006)

From the speed Taruby is going at, I wouldn't be surprised if he finished the rest of Volume 3 by the end of the month.

Speaking of which, when is Volume 5 supposed to be out?


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 5, 2006)

Soon hopefully


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 5, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ^Stick around, LD.
> 
> You noticed now?



I will.

Yeah...I just didn't know that Rado would be a father.  

AND WAH!  Your sig, FEFF! WINS!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> I will.
> 
> Yeah...I just didn't know that Rado would be a father.
> 
> AND WAH!  Your sig, FEFF! WINS!


_desho, desho?_ QB approves.



			
				Aftersun said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, when is Volume 5 supposed to be out?


August 8th is the release date. 4 more days! 

I was right about the last cover too, seeing as how they're clearly imitating the pattern HiME went through. (not exactly but close enough)


----------



## Brandt (Aug 5, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> August 8th is the release date. 4 more days!
> 
> I was right about the last cover too, seeing as how they're clearly imitating the pattern HiME went through. (not exactly but close enough)



August 8th, eh? Sounds pretty good to me. Can't stand the LQ raws. They hurt my eyes.  And the cover looks pretty neat, though I wish it was _more_.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Can't stand the LQ raws. They hurt my eyes.  And the cover looks pretty neat, though I wish it was _more_.



Can you elaborate on the 'more'? 

Maybe I shouldn't ask that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2006)

^You're just full of curiousity today. (BTW, what is _more_? )

@Aftersun: Agreed wholeheartedly. This is the last epic volume we're talking about!!! HQ images are a dignified yes.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 5, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate on the 'more'?
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't ask that.



You can take a sneak peak at the cover. It's not much, really, which is why I wish it was more.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 5, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ^You're just full of curiousity today. (BTW, what is _more_? )



I'm a big hyper today, that's why.



			
				Aftersun said:
			
		

> You can take a sneak peak at the cover. It's not much, really, which is why I wish it was more.



Really? I thought you wanted a certain character in it or something.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> You can take a sneak peak at the cover. It's not much, really, which is why I wish it was more.


You seem to have a way with words. Maybe you meant "wish there was more"? lol

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 5, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:
			
		

> I'm a big hyper today, that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought you wanted a certain character in it or something.



Heh, I wish there was a certain character in there, but I'm trying to be realistic here. Well I guess it's hard to make a cover without spoiling the contents inside.

@QBnoYouko: There's double meanings to what I say at times. This time there isn't. The cover seems generic, that's all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2006)

Aha, so you admit your punny ways. I'm down with that. 

Well, I guess I have to concur about the cover. More blander than I expected.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Heh, I wish there was a certain character in there, but I'm trying to be realistic here. Well I guess it's hard to make a cover without spoiling the contents inside.



I knew it!

Hm...I should go and catch up with the manga while I have time. *bounces off*


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the sig, I was trying to experiment with PS today, and figured who better for my first attempt.
The cover looks decent, though it would be nice to have something more...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the links you two~  Ah I've been catching up in manga recently. Need some anime fix.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 7, 2006)

hey ! you beat me !! Kira-sama! by one min!


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 7, 2006)

Dak! It's a good thing I checked this before going to bed...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2006)

Wait, isn't that Taruby's other URL or something? >.>

Well, this chapter ends another arc, and pretty nice too.


----------



## Brandt (Aug 7, 2006)

Though we still have half the series left, I think the big, long stretch starts here. This is where things get interesting. Bring on Sergey.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 7, 2006)

hmmm, it can be sad in a way, since Midori doesn't appear for a while again right?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> hmmm, it can be sad in a way, since Midori doesn't appear for a while again right?


Or so it seems. She'll be there when you least expect it.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 7, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Wait, isn't that Taruby's other URL or something? >.>
> 
> Well, this chapter ends another arc, and pretty nice too.




it is new webiste address becasuse it old address is mess up by Taruby 's comment


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 8, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Or so it seems. She'll be there when you least expect it.


Well that is good to know...


----------



## Lil Donkey (Aug 8, 2006)

Good thing that Midori is still keeping up her reputation of appearing when least expected.


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, yes indeed. Of course I am happy when she shows up regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 9, 2006)

The next time you see her well... it'll take your breath away. 

@FEFF: Dig the avy! O_O

zOMGs, people who like clean images/raw readers get tankouban 5 now! :X

[Raw-Manga] Mai-Otome v5


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 9, 2006)

Sweet, better scans of the last chapters!

And thanks for the comments on the avy.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2006)

Hiya, bumping this not because of a new release, but for news on other Otome manga!



> Akita Shoten's Champion Red will run a 18 page preserial manga adaptation of Sunrise's My-Otome Zwei OVA illustrated by Abeno Chako (Chrome Breaker) in the December edition. It goes on sale in Japan on 10/19. Additionally a new non-oav based manga serial "extra chapter" by artist Kenetsu Satou and writr Hiroyuki Yoshino will start in Weekly Shonen Champion this autumn.



Source: 

Not only will we get Zwei, we get yet another one, which I believe was mentioned in the last chapter pages of the original Otome manga.


----------



## Fenix (Aug 19, 2006)

Sigh....according to the announcement on the site, Taruby is working on other projects now? So no Otome translation for a long time? =[


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess it's because they haven't really progressed on their other projects? They have been milking out hella Otome releases for a while now.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2006)

good thing , i love Gacha Gacha and Mai OTome by Trauby


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2006)

It's just an Elephant's trunk....a small...Baby elephant's Trunk"


----------



## Gene (Aug 29, 2006)

^OMG that line was hilarious. xDD 


Also, Nao makes an appearance in this chapter!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 15, 2006)

oh yeah! I miss NIna!


----------



## FEFFRock (Sep 15, 2006)

Decent chapter, mainly plot set up.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2006)

The pace is quickening more and more. Good job, Taruby.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, interesting chapter.  
*Spoiler*: _Chapter 29_ 



Looks like Nagi played into the hands of Sergay. And the real Mashiro was revealed. I wonder how things will turn out now


----------



## Brandt (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maniacal Sergey... wish we could have seen more of that in the anime.

Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF!! two marsho  i know fake marshino is guy but why sergay doing this?? mmm i wonder it


----------



## Gene (Sep 27, 2006)

This manga just keeps getting better and better.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 3, 2006)

WTF@!!!!??!?  that is tight mmmmmmmmm??


*Spoiler*: _30 chapter _ 



he is killed to protect Marshino(guy) for what ? i wonder Arika thought about him ?? he is already reveal by event

i love that i hope i will see next chapter in few days or least weeks


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2006)

Umm...can someone please upload chapter 25-28 for me?  I'm really behind...>.>"


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah they changed their link so that's why I couldn't go on it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, that'll do that to you. 

Say, your avy looks an awful lot like this:


HAUUU~! OMOCHIKAERI!


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 3, 2006)

You are too naive.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 OMFG I WANT THAT!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 4, 2006)

so far all I have to say about this manga is... OMG POOR TAKEDA!!!


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeesh I go away for a few weeks and have to play catch up by alot. They really were cranking them out.


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 13, 2006)

Awsome, thanks.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 13, 2006)

Groovy! Thanks for the update, Techno!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice, but here's a little reminder to everyone. If you know it's out, go directly to Taruby's site as they have it right freakin' there for DD. 

Sexy Cams


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 13, 2006)

YESH! Now my little cliffie is gonna be cured.


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 14, 2006)

Or is it?????


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 14, 2006)

why mai was evil in this Mai-Otome ?? i wonder Mai will powerful hime in Mai-otme? i can't wait to see next chapter ..........


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 14, 2006)

FEFFRock said:


> Or is it?????



 cause it's true.

And now I'm as confused as BR. Fumi materalised does really look like Mai for some reason. O.o Or is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## Brandt (Oct 14, 2006)

Fumi didn't materialise. She simply released Mai from that giant crystal.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*bangs head against the wall in stupidity*

Now that's cleared up.


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad he helped.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 17, 2006)

YAY! RAWS!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nina doing a Natsuki on Manshiro.  Never saw that coming. And I swear she looks like Natsuki's lost sister with her hair down.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2006)

^Character design-wise, Nina has always been the new Natsuki. You can really see herself in Nina. Which is probably why I favor Nina so much.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Well yeah...true but...*brain got killed*

Ok I just wasted a post.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 25, 2006)

Newly scanslated from Taruby is Chapter 32! Get it from their site right hya:

Trick 144


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 26, 2006)

You ppl always beat me to posting these things


----------



## Brandt (Oct 26, 2006)

Mashiro plays dirty.  But I guess that's an advantage when you have Fumi on your side.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 26, 2006)

I guess that's two things to ignore when watching the upcoming OVA - Mashiro is a girl not a guy and that she's not a total bitch.  

Midori~~~


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes Midori, one of the best things in this chapter.


----------



## Gene (Oct 26, 2006)

Midori  

Kagatsuchi  

 @ Natsuki trying to materialize xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 26, 2006)

FEFFRock said:


> Yes Midori, one of the best things in this chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Scene with Slave Robe Midori vs. Sugiura Midori with Gattendaiou = the pwnage.

Wait.. did you guys get there yet?


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes I saw it and it is one of the most wonderful things in life.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 27, 2006)

YOUKO YOU SPOILER! 





Techno said:


> @ Natsuki trying to materialize xD



I swear that girl is meant to be humiliated at every opportunity for the rest of her life - and she did such a cool start of 'materlising' as well. Flipping her hair like that.


----------



## FEFFRock (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah I kinda feel bad for her.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 12, 2006)

Taruby has Chapter 34 out.  I'll defer you to click the link Slamdance posted, but since you're all too lazy to look one post up, here's the link:  

webcam sex


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah... this manga is pretty good, just started reading it


----------



## Gene (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 35_ 



There are two Natsuki's now plus Duran.  

I wonder if any other HiME's/childs will show up in the last volume.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 19, 2006)

Techno said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter 35_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You have no idea.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the Natsuki vs Natsuki battle is finally beginning. 

And I said to myself I wait till the whole thing is translated before I read again - now I'm on a cliff-hanger - again~


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 20, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 THAT IS TWO NASTSUKI  SORRY I AM NOT READ RAW!:amazed my dream is come true!!


----------



## Shur1ken (Nov 21, 2006)

mmm thx for the link, this ch. is getting very interesting


----------



## Rori (Nov 24, 2006)

Finally caught up with the latest scans. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Natsuki vs. Natsuki, should be good. I want to see Arika get back in action, too.




btw, does anyone know if the manga has actually finished in Japan, or still going?


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2006)

The manga has finished. 5 volumes in total.


----------



## Rori (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah, cool, thanks. ^^

That means there's only one more volume left for me to read. ;______;


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2006)

Seems Taruby has decided to give a Christmas present to us Otome fans by releasing the last volume of the series.

You can get the chapters here: Link removed

Enjoy. =D


----------



## Rori (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh, awesome! =D I've been checking that site for days waiting for an update.

Cheers, Techno.


----------



## google123 (Dec 25, 2006)

Where can I find the anime to watch it? Hime too...


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 25, 2006)

yay, thanks for the link.
amazing... just amazing...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 25, 2006)

Techno said:


> Seems Taruby has decided to give a Christmas present to us Otome fans by releasing the last volume of the series.
> 
> You can get the chapters here: Link removed
> 
> Enjoy. =D


Last volume huh? Oh how nice, haha. Thanks Tech.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _volume 05_ 



Volume 05 is probably my favorite volume now. Interactions between the Otomes and their HiME versions were hilarious. Though I wish they went into more depth with the rest of the Otome vs HiME battles. A lot of awesome moments in this volume. Way too many to name. Great manga overall, wish its anime counterpart was more like it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, what an awesome way to wrap up the series. HiME versus Otome battles were funny as well as exciting. A lot of Yuri action happening on the HiME side xDD
The final fight with Sergay and all the Otome giving their power to Manshiro to fight was also of great note. And of course after they succeeded, the nudity count shot way up


----------



## Rori (Dec 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, they actually brought out all the HiME. Yuuichi appeared, too. <3 Shizuru is hilarious, that's all I can say.

Those were some great battles. It really is a shame that the anime wasn't like that, even though it was fantastic itself. But I would have like it nonetheless. 

I expected that Erusu and Nina would come back. Kind of ruins the impact of their *death* but it was the same with HiME. just not the same characters obviously XD

Overall, I liked the way that ended.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 25, 2006)

Glad I decided to check the manga section again or I would have missed this. Shame that Otome is over, but it certainly won't be the last one.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the DD to all the chapters Kira.  

Nice sig, Techno! 

Ah this thread will die soon.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 25, 2006)

Lil Donkey said:


> Thanks for the DD to all the chapters Kira.
> 
> Nice sig, Techno!
> 
> Ah this thread will die soon.



i dont think so becasue i seen raw of new mai series i forget what is called?? i think MaiZewi or something


----------



## Rori (Dec 25, 2006)

> i dont think so becasue i seen raw of new mai series i forget what is called?? i think MaiZewi or something



Yeah that's the anime, which has it's own thread.

Unless you're talking about the Zwei manga, which also has it's own thread.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah there's Mai-Otome Zwei which is the manga of the OVA, but there's a seperate thread for that.

Thanks, LD. =D


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 25, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Yeah that's the anime, which has it's own thread.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the Zwei manga, which also has it's own thread.



that is right , you got it   please give to me in link  i am sorry for waste post , i am hide and read all post 



Techno said:


> Yeah there's Mai-Otome Zwei which is the manga of the OVA, but there's a seperate thread for that.
> 
> Thanks, LD. =D



it will similar to anime or it is diffrent story?   i am just newbie


----------



## Brandt (Dec 25, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:


> that is right , you got it   please give to me in link  i am sorry for waste post , i am hide and read all post
> 
> 
> 
> it will similar to anime or it is diffrent story?   i am just newbie



It's pretty much the same as the anime so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

woah , woah , woah , Techno your AVY pulled me to this thread..


What is mai's role in this manga and is she hot as ever? also direct me to the chapters that she first appears i must see!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 26, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> woah , woah , woah , Techno your AVY pulled me to this thread..
> 
> 
> What is mai's role in this manga and is she hot as ever? also direct me to the chapters that she first appears i must see!!!


You can get the entire translated manga here:
Link removed

Mai first appears at the end of Chapter 31. Filling you in on more details would be blasphemous. I rather you read it and find out yourself.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 27, 2006)

Read 36-44 last night. Great volume and great ending I must say.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone seen the summary of the artist of HiME/Otome's new manga? It sounds bizarre to say the least....



> One day, while waiting at a railway crossing for the train to pass, I suddenly had the idea for a “Hero who draws power from breastmilk.” I mean, it wasn’t like there some big breasted girl standing across from me…(laughs). And that was how this series was born. And the XXXX that Sato-san draws on the Bishoujo are more than satisfactory.



Can't say that I'll be reading that one.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2007)

Something with Quasar right? Can't actually remember, but it's that one. I took a glance at it because of the art but I dunno if it's worth my time actually going through the story. Since HiME/Otome was off something already planned out I just don't know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah that's right. Seikon no Qwaser I think it was called, only in manga could a series be based off that premise lol. BTW is the Otome manga any better than the anime?


----------



## Brandt (Jan 31, 2007)

BlueCheese said:


> Yeah that's right. Seikon no Qwaser I think it was called, only in manga could a series be based off that premise lol. BTW is the Otome manga any better than the anime?



Personally, I would have to say "yes". Yes, the manga is _way_ better than the anime, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly, I agree with Brandt. I personally found much more character development in the manga version. Also, a lot of HiME input.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmm ok maybe I will read it sometime. Mai Otome anime horrified me so much I haven't been interested in reading this at all.


----------



## Gene (May 5, 2007)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Mai-Otome Arashi_1.rar*

After reading it I'm not really sure what to say. I wasn't expecting something like that to happen at the end. o_o

Taruby's version should be coming out soon hopefully.


----------



## Gene (May 23, 2007)

*[YouSeeRumbleScans] Mai-Otome Arashi 2.rar*


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's still not much of a plot.

lmao @ Erstin though for her attempt to seduce Arashi xD


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 23, 2007)

Poor cow in your avater  ,,,,  i wonder  Guy is gay ?? since her boob never fail  in past...


----------

